# Cell Division



## kate1 (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi Peter
Just to say this a great service you are providing.
I wish we had found this site earlier.
I had embryo transfer today,2 embryo's ,both of six cells.egg retrieval 3 days ago. Can you tell me is 6 cells at the lower end of cell division on transfer, what is the normal range?
Many Thanks
Kate1


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Kate,

It is my pleasure, I enjoy helping everyone via this site.

Two six cell embryos is very good for day 3. It would also be useful to know the grade given to the embryos but as these vary enormously between embryologists it is not that useful apart from within your own clinic. The range for day three is anything from 4 to 16 cells and the rate of division is determined by each embryo so it's very difficult to predict for any individual.

In summary you have received two very good embryos and I wish you every success.

Regards,

Peter



kate1 said:


> Hi Peter
> Just to say this a great service you are providing.
> I wish we had found this site earlier.
> I had embryo transfer today,2 embryo's ,both of six cells.egg retrieval 3 days ago. Can you tell me is 6 cells at the lower end of cell division on transfer, what is the normal range?
> ...


----------

